# I was thinking...



## Dream Burls (Aug 3, 2013)

There must be a number of KKF members who are chefs in NYC. How about a quarterly dinner where a bunch of us NYers get together at each of your restaurants. It would be a great way for us to get to know each other and sample your respective fares. I've been at Son's place on 14th Street but I'd bet there are a number of other chefs and members out there who might be interested in this. If you are you can post here or PM me and I'll try to put something together to start the ball rolling. Maybe we could shoot for September as a start. Just let us know if you're interested in hosting, participating or both.


----------



## Dream Burls (Aug 6, 2013)

Okay, this thread was a total bust. I'm going to try again with a different title.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 6, 2013)

Like the idea, hope it works out.


----------

